# Dock lights again 5/7



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Did pretty good on lights again tonight not as good as last night but can't complain.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

thats a beast trout!


----------



## 3inchtee (Mar 9, 2013)

are these fish all legal?


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes all legal some were real close to being under


----------



## 3inchtee (Mar 9, 2013)

congrats, good eats to you !


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



3inchtee said:


> are these fish all legal?


Ye be warned.........forum wardens abound in these parts...................


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> 
> 
> Ye be warned.........forum wardens abound in these parts...................


Nice!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

RELEASE the big trout those are the future of the fishery. Wish they never would have opened trout all of Feb or went to the 2 Redfish limit.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

redfishguy83 said:


> RELEASE the big trout those are the future of the fishery. Wish they never would have opened trout all of Feb or went to the 2 Redfish limit.


 its LEGAL so STFU! there is a reason they put forth size and number limits its because the fisheries can sustain them...dopnt like it go whine to the FWC officials...not us!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hate to derail, but does anyone know where to get deck boards that big? They look to be at least 16"wide.


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Look to me to be typical 2X8 PT.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bit wright said:


> Look to me to be typical 2X8 PT.


Haha, I think he is basing the deck board size on the red fish. If they are minimum 18"; then that is some huge deck boards.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

60hertz said:


> I hate to derail, but does anyone know where to get deck boards that big? They look to be at least 16"wide.


That's a good one..!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



60hertz said:


> I hate to derail, but does anyone know where to get deck boards that big? They look to be at least 16"wide.


Good point


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

The reds were right around 16 just for reference the speck was 25"


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> The reds were right around 16 just for reference the speck was 25"


http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/red-drum/


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah no joke.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



fisheye48 said:


> Jsullivansnapper said:
> 
> 
> > The reds were right around 16 just for reference the speck was 25"
> ...


Busted him red handed!


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Ala. ?


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes alabama and last time I checked alabama redfish min limit is 16in if not someone please tell me


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice speck, damn people are quick to jump to call outs on here...


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

haha, he was fishing Alabama you internet police!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Haha


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya Ill rember next time to take pic of fish with tape measure next to it


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

And the state flag! Lol


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha ya


----------

